# Parrworld at The Baltic, Gateshead - last week! (until 17.1.10)



## brix (Jan 9, 2010)

It's the last week of this great exhibition which features 40 recent works by the photographer Martin Parr of people around the world displying their wealth, plus edited highlights of Parr's collection of kitsch memorabilia.  

Guardian Review:  http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2009/nov/02/parrworld-review
Baltic website:  http://www.balticmill.com/whatsOn/present/ExhibitionDetail.php?exhibID=130







Go if you can.  It's free and well worth it


----------



## janeb (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, was there on Saturday and it's excellent - esp liked the floor with his collections, some really mad stuff


----------



## brix (Jan 12, 2010)

janeb said:


> Yes, was there on Saturday and it's excellent - esp liked the floor with his collections, some really mad stuff



The radical Islamist stuff was mad, but the redneck American anti-islamic stuff was just as mental 

I wish they'd sold reproductions of some of those miner's strike posters - they were quite moving.

Where does Mr Parr keep it all???


----------



## Totoro303 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes this exhibition portraying the lives of the super rich was flippin' brilliant -I also liked his black and white photos mostly taken in the North east depicting working class communities, such as the ex Easington colliery, also all the memorabilia from the '84-85 miners strike on a separate floor... I don't think I've been to such a splendid exhibition like this at the Baltic in ages...Provocative, emotive, powerful stuff which has stayed in my mind ever since  - been to it twice as I live nearby...

Far far better than the pretentious twaddle called 'pharmacy' by Damien Hirst which is also on at the Baltic..


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2010)

Totoro303 said:


> Far far better than the pretentious twaddle called 'pharmacy' by Damien Hirst which is also on at the Baltic..



Quite


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree the Parr stuff was brilliant.  I especially liked the fact that there was a Stan Ogdenesque picture of an ordinary bloke with stains down the front of his vest and later a woman displaying all the Gucci Capitalism bling style with an almost identical pattern of stains down her front.  I also liked the Miners plates as I have a small collection myself bought at Trade Union and Tolpuddle type events back in the day.  I just sneered at the Pharmacy from outside.  Also Totoro 303 paid for my coffee.  All round win.


----------



## Totoro303 (Jan 14, 2010)

Also Totoro 303 paid for my coffee. All round win. 

Really does it get any better than this?


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2010)

Bump.  

Because this weekend will be the last two days of this fantastic exhibition.  Go if you can!


----------

